# Probleme beim Importieren bei Ilustrator



## Dan McHould (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

 Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Importieren von Vektorgrafiken in Ilustrator 10.0.
 Und zwar folgendes: Wenn ich eine Vektorgrafik aus Vektorvorks (CAAD) mit dem Masstab 1:20 in Illustrator einfügen will (Ctrl-C, Ctrl-V, arbeite mit Windows XP) wird der Masstab von Ilustrator willkürlich gewählt.
 Wenn ich jedoch aus Vektorworks ein DXF Bild erzeuge, kann ich dies im richtigen Massstab in Ilustrator importieren. Dies ist aber nicht das, was ich benötige. Für mich wäre es von Vorteil, wenn ich die Vektorgrafiken aus Vektorworks entweder über den Zwischenspeicher in Ilustrator importieren, oder eine Verknüpfung direkt mit dem Objekt in Vektorworks machen könnte. Geht das irgendwie, zumal VektorWorks ja kein Adobe Programm ist...?

 Gruss Dan


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Ich hoffe, ich verstehe Dich richtig: Wenn Du aus Vektorworks problemlos den richtigen
Maßstab im dxf-Format importieren kannst, wieso speicherst Du dann dann nicht diese
Datei im Illustrator-Format (*.ai) ab und bearbeitest sie dann? Der Maßstab müßte normaler-
weise korrekt übernommen werden.

Ansonsten wäre ein weiterer Ansatz in VW über Strg-A und dann per Drag 'n Drop die Vektoren
in den Illustrator hereinzuziehen.

Hoffe, etwas geholfen zu haben
Markus


----------

